# Mexico Reviews for September 2005



## Marina_K (Sep 1, 2005)

Member photographs have been added to :

Buganvilias Resort Vacation Club, Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco. RCI #1972

Grand Velas Intl. Residence, Nuevo Vallarta, Nayarit. RCI #5778

-----------
Marina
Mexico Resort Reviews


----------



## Marina_K (Sep 7, 2005)

*Update for :*

The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya, Riviera Maya, Quintana Roo. RCI #6974

-----------
Marina
temporary Mexico Resort Review list


----------



## Marina_K (Sep 15, 2005)

*Update for :*

Playa Del Sol Grand, Nuevo Vallarta, Nayarit. II code : PYL

---------------
Marina
temporary Mexico Resort Review list


----------

